# Dog Dock/Ramp for Boat



## torrey (May 15, 2008)

Looking for opinions on some good dog docks/ramps for attaching to a boat when hunting. Bought the Cabela's Dog dock on sale but wondering if anyone has had any experience with them?


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I've been using the Gator Trax dog step for a number of years. It is simple and very tough.

http://www.gatortraxboats.com/dog ladders.htm

Buck


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

I just bought this one about a month ago and really like it. It adjust up and down and horizontally for depth and height. It is probably 12 to 15 inches wide. I think the main thing is that you make sure the thumb screws are tighten down on all the adjustments and as the manufacture suggest you tie a rope on to it just in case it falls in. I was trying it out in 30 ft of water so I definitely had it tied off. I noticed on the review that someone thought it should be longer. Probably not any shorter than others, but if my dog came at it head on she had no problems. The reviewer said he welded an extension on it. I would imagine you could pop the end caps off and extend it. 

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

I have one and really like it.......It's bulky, but it sure is nice for the dog.


----------

